# Anyone running FI/Stroker combo?



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Thinking 'bout putting an ATI Pro Charger blower on my 402 in the future, and was curious about what to expect. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Lots of tickets


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

:agree 

Also, a steady supply of rear tires!!

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Good 2 go said:


> Thinking 'bout putting an ATI Pro Charger blower on my 402 in the future, and was curious about what to expect. Thanks in advance.


And you need an anwser to this question? :lol: You know what you would expect alot of power and the drivetrain to handle it if your putting alot of torque to the ground. Have fun when you do.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I guess what I'm looking for is, from 460ish rwhp currently, what would the Procharger add to that? I've seen a 50-55% HP increase to stock motors, according to the ATI website. 700rwhp seems a bit out there, so I was looking for some real world numbers. And yes, driveline upgrades are on the list too.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Good 2 go said:


> I guess what I'm looking for is, from 460ish rwhp currently, what would the Procharger add to that? I've seen a 50-55% HP increase to stock motors, according to the ATI website. 700rwhp seems a bit out there, so I was looking for some real world numbers. And yes, driveline upgrades are on the list too.


Ooo uhh I'm just gonna put a number out there around 600+rwhp. What compression are you running?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

As far as I know, still around 10:1. I'm headed to MTI this weekend for the Corsa Sport and dyno tune, and I'll confirm this with them. The good thing is that the bottom end is forged.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i've been thinking about FI but not the supercharger. me personally i can't live with the sound. my question to you is, since you're going with a new motor why didn't you get the blower motor? something with less compression to run more boost? if i can get a good price on another motor i will definitely get the lower compression 9.0-9.5:1 lsx block and forged bottom end. i think what you add as far as power will depend on your boost level. my goal is 650 to the rear wheels more would be good but no less so basically doubling my 317 now. let use know what you think once you get it...post some pics too if you want...


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I already have the motor, and at the time wasn't sure about going FI. The folks at MTI know what they're doing, and won't build me a time bomb. Boost, and tuning, will stay at a safe level.


----------

